# Food Cost Percentage for Bakery/Cafe



## maxs (Oct 29, 2012)

I know that generally an owner should shoot for around 29-33% food cost for a mom and pop business. I am considering buying a bakery/cafe that sells a lot of frozen croissants (butter, chocolate, spinach, etc). You thaw them the night before and then proof and bake in the morning. A product like that cannot be marked up enough get below 40% food cost. Granted you are saving on labor by not baking from scratch. Can I still shoot for 33% food cost if the other half of my menu items are made from scratch. I’m just not accustomed to this pre-made model.
Thanks,
M


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

The bakery I worked at used donations (pulled the night before expiry) to food banks as a way to reduce food costs on the backend. The donations were listed at selling price on our taxes and used for a write-off.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

2lb of flour will make four "American" size baguettes which you can sell for $2-$3 so I would say yes, but you would have to make a lot of baguettes.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Why can't your selling price give you better margins? With good sourcing and low cost enhancements (a ganache drizzle with some slice almonds on that frozen chocolate croissant ? A couscous veggie side that raises your price point with that ham and cheese? Your baked goods are your hook, but the margin is in the add-ons. A good Mom and Pop as you describe can operate below 25% food cost.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Most frozen croissants I see are cheaper than the ones you make from scratch (with all the costs taken into account), which give you better margin. You can easily go for 20-25%.


----------

